
Nevada lab confirms first coronavirus reinfection in the US - claudeganon
https://abcnews.go.com/Health/nevada-lab-confirms-1st-coronavirus-reinfection-us/story?id=72691353
======
noobermin
In case people run for the hills before reading the article, it's important to
note how rare this is.

>Scientists say that although reinfection is likely possible, it's also
extremely rare. This is the first documented reinfection among nearly 6
million COVID-19 cases to date.

This is in addition to another case reported in Hong Kong.

~~~
ddingus
The virus is still novel.

Rare for now. We really do not yet have enough data to understand what the
implications are, other than reinfection is possible.

Having survived this virus, left with chronic fatigue I hope continues to
improve, I feel strongly about taking this more seriously than the US
currently is.

Let us hope it remains rare and does not turn out influenza style, able to hit
us every annual cycle requiring recurring vaccines.

------
claudeganon
Preprint paper referenced in the article:

[https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3681489](https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3681489)

